# Standard vs Mini Rex size difference



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi guys. What size differences are there in Standard and Mini Rex? Can you tell the difference in just looking at them? The reason I ask, is because I got Standards from Talena ( Vulpinefarms) this weekend. The "minis" I have look and feel about the same size. The Blue buck I got from Talena is about a year old, my red "mini" is almost a year. There is no size difference. Could I have had standards all this time thinking they were mini's? I feel so dumb right now LOL. :bash:


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I did a quick check of the pedigrees for a couple of my Rex ... all of them (and I'm assuming this is mature weight) from just a bit under 8# to 9#.

I only have one MiniRex ... the pedigree for him shows top weight of anything in the pedigree to be 4# with most of them under that but over 3# ...

I'd say weigh your minis and see what the weights are. I don't know much about the MiniRex as I only have one and am not breeding them. However, I do understand that you can get MRs that don't actually have the dwarf gene, just like you can get the "peanuts" that have two dwarf genes, which is lethal. But with no dwarf genes, you get a somewhat larger MR, I guess ... but how much larger I really don't know. 

Someone who actually breeds MRs could probably give you a lot better information on that possibility ...


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

i have a five pound mini rex, a four pound mini rex and two that are just hitting 3 pounds. the five pounders a big girl...but not as big as my medium meat rabbit which I think (but am not sure) a standard rex comes in at.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay, I went out and picked up each buck, the "mini" weighs about 1/2 lb less than the Standard. If it isn't raining tomorrow, I will take my scale out there tomorrow, and weigh them.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I used to have rex years ago...they were a nice sized meaty rabbit. Now last year I got a couple mini rex that were pets (who have since passed away after thier escape) and recently caught one of the "kids"...there is certainly a size difference. The larger french lop/mini rex crosses are still running at large and even from a distance can see which are which. The rexes look a shade smaller than a cal....now the minis look a bit larger than a netherland dwarf and a wee bit smaller than a dutch.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Willowynd. That is what I thought. Now I was whining and complaining about not having Standards, and I had them the whole time. LOL But that is fine. I did NEED more. Rabbits are addicting. Especially breeds that you love!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

It does sound as if you have Rex rather than Mini Rex ... my one MR buck, who is adult, is very obviously about half the size of my standard bucks, who are all under a year old.

At least you wanted the standard size ... you just have more than you expected to have!


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

SFM in KY said:


> It does sound as if you have Rex rather than Mini Rex ... my one MR buck, who is adult, is very obviously about half the size of my standard bucks, who are all under a year old.
> 
> At least you wanted the standard size ... you just have more than you expected to have!


That is such a good thing. I now have 5 does and 2 bucks! I can start my own lines of them. I am so excited. And yes, I will give credit where credit is due when it comes to telling where I got some of my rex from. It is only fair.


----------

